# 1950 Monark Super Twin



## Rich Ryan (Aug 5, 2018)

How can I get a value on my 1950 Monark Super Twin. Original unrestored. Also, I’m trying to find an original air filter assembly.
Thanks folks
Rich


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 5, 2018)

can't help on value but I'd like to see more pictures.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 5, 2018)

If un restored I'd imagine $5K+


----------



## Rich Ryan (Aug 5, 2018)

Here are the pictures


----------



## Rich Ryan (Aug 5, 2018)

Here’s a small video that I took


----------



## whizzerbug (Aug 5, 2018)

very rare color ,  I like


----------



## Rich Ryan (Aug 5, 2018)

bricycle said:


> If un restored I'd imagine $5K+


----------



## bricycle (Aug 5, 2018)

hmmm, seat looks too good, exhaust looks too used. Amazing find.


----------



## Rich Ryan (Aug 5, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> can't help on value but I'd like to see more pictures.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 5, 2018)

wow. thanks for the photos. I have never seen a little motor like that.


----------



## GoofyBike (Aug 8, 2018)

Thats a power products motor. They used the same cylinders on lawn mowers, air compressors and chainsaws. I found a air cleaner for mine at a engine show, from a guy who collected power product pieces.


----------



## locomotion (Oct 3, 2018)

very nice


----------

